# Sony Xperia Ray (ggf. auch Android-Probleme) : MP3 NICHT zufällig wiedergeben? Und: beim Kopieren auf PC Absturz?



## Herbboy (6. März 2012)

*Sony Xperia Ray (ggf. auch Android-Probleme) : MP3 NICHT zufällig wiedergeben? Und: beim Kopieren auf PC Absturz?*

1) ich hab jetzt seit ca eine Woche ein Sony Xperia Ray und bin sehr zufrieden, läuft mit Android 2.3.4

Letzte Woche war ich froh, dass es beim MP3-Abspielen auch zufällig wiedergeben kann. Doch heute hab ich eine neue CD bekommen und wollte die in der "korrekten" Reihenfolge wiedergeben - und hab es nicht hinbekommen... auch in der Anleitung (ausführliche pdf-Anleitung) habe ich nichts gefunden, da steht nur, wie man ein Album zufällig wiedergeben kann. Soll das vlt. heißen, dass man es NUR zufällig wiedergeben kann?


2) ich hab auch eine neue Speicherkarte eingesetzt - vorher wollte ich den Inhalt der alten karte einfach auf den PC kopieren, Handy per USB angeschlossen. Doch das ging nicht. Irgendwann tat sich beim Kopierbalken nichts mehr, und als ich nachsah, war der Windows-Explorer als "reagiert nciht mehr" gekennzeichnet. Auch als ich mal NUR die Fotos aus dem DCIM-Ordner kopieren wollte, passierte das - 11 von 12 Bildern gingen, aber vor dem 12. Bild stürzte es wieder ab. Also, nur das Kopierfenster - das Handy funktionierte weiterhin einwandfrei. Ach ja: auch die Sony-Software hängt sich beim Kopieren auf, wobei sie nicht abstürzt, sondern nur nicht mehr weiterkopiert, der Fortschrittsbalken bewegt sich nicht weiter - man kann aber Abbrechen ohne Absturz.



ps: ich weiß leider nicht genau, ob das ein spezieller Sony-PLayer ist oder ob es vlt. auch ein allgemeines Andoid-"Problem" ist


----------



## Iceananas (6. März 2012)

*AW: Sony Xperia Ray (ggf. auch Android-Probleme) : MP3 NICHT zufällig wiedergeben? Und: beim Kopieren auf PC Absturz?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Letzte Woche war ich froh, dass es beim MP3-Abspielen auch zufällig wiedergeben kann. Doch heute hab ich eine neue CD bekommen und wollte die in der "korrekten" Reihenfolge wiedergeben - und hab es nicht hinbekommen... auch in der Anleitung (ausführliche pdf-Anleitung) habe ich nichts gefunden, da steht nur, wie man ein Album zufällig wiedergeben kann. Soll das vlt. heißen, dass man es NUR zufällig wiedergeben kann?



Ich habe das Handy nicht, daher kenne ich den Mp3 Player nicht, aber wie hast du die Shuffle Funktion aktiviert? Üblicherweise ist da doch immer ein Symbol mit zwei Pfeile, wo man draufdrücken muss. Um die Funktion zu deaktivieren muss man also doch einfach nochmal draufdrücken?

Ein grundsätzliches Androidproblem ist es sicherlich nicht, alle anderen können auch ganz normal Mp3s in richtiger Reihenfolge wiedergeben.



Herbboy schrieb:


> 2) ich hab auch eine neue Speicherkarte eingesetzt - vorher wollte ich den Inhalt der alten karte einfach auf den PC kopieren, Handy per USB angeschlossen. Doch das ging nicht. Irgendwann tat sich beim Kopierbalken nichts mehr, und als ich nachsah, war der Windows-Explorer als "reagiert nciht mehr" gekennzeichnet. Auch als ich mal NUR die Fotos aus dem DCIM-Ordner kopieren wollte, passierte das - 11 von 12 Bildern gingen, aber vor dem 12. Bild stürzte es wieder ab. Also, nur das Kopierfenster - das Handy funktionierte weiterhin einwandfrei. Ach ja: auch die Sony-Software hängt sich beim Kopieren auf, wobei sie nicht abstürzt, sondern nur nicht mehr weiterkopiert, der Fortschrittsbalken bewegt sich nicht weiter - man kann aber Abbrechen ohne Absturz.


 
Dass die Kabelverbindung gesponnen hat hatte ich auch mal. Ich konnte auch mal nicht mehr als eine Datei auf einmal kopieren, sonst hing alles 
Eine direkte Lösung habe ich dafür nicht gefunden, allerdings das Problem elegant umgangen: lade dir aus dem Market die App Airdroid.Damit kannst du dein Handy komplett per WLAN verwalten - also auch die SD Karte (Dateien kopieren usw). Ist sowieso komfortabler als das Kabelgefummel und viel langsamer ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Sony Xperia Ray (ggf. auch Android-Probleme) : MP3 NICHT zufällig wiedergeben? Und: beim Kopieren auf PC Absturz?*

Wenn ich zu einem Album navigiere, erscheint oben ein Symbol "Zufallswiedergabe" - wenn ich das wähle, startet sofort die Wiedergabe, und zwar *tusch* zufällig 

Über den Menüpunkt-Button komme ich auch nur bei der Wiedergabe zu einem Equalizer oder auch Funktionen wie zB "Songtext im internet suchen" usw.


Ach ja: wenn ich eine neue Playlist erstellen will, zeigt mit das Handy ALLE Titel am Stück an geordnet nach Titel. Einzelne Alben oder wenigstrens Sortierung nach Interpret wären hilfreicher... ^^


----------



## Iceananas (6. März 2012)

*AW: Sony Xperia Ray (ggf. auch Android-Probleme) : MP3 NICHT zufällig wiedergeben? Und: beim Kopieren auf PC Absturz?*

Merkwürdiger Mp3 Player ist das  Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit SE Handy helfen.

Wenn der wirklich so schrott ist, dann besorge dir doch mal PlayerPro (die kostenlose Testversion ist schon verdammt gut).


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Sony Xperia Ray (ggf. auch Android-Probleme) : MP3 NICHT zufällig wiedergeben? Und: beim Kopieren auf PC Absturz?*

Was kann PlayerPro denn alles? Also, was ich gerne hätte:

- Songs aus Alben in "korrekter" Reihenfolge abspielen
- Songs aus einem Ordner markieren und dann zufällig abspielen (habe oft auch Ordner mit vielen Songs von versch. Interpreten, die ich zufällig abspielen will)
- Songs einzeln abspielen mit wahlweise suche nach Titel oder Interpret oder Album oder auch durch Navigieren in einen Ordner
- Songs in Playlist aufnehmen beim Navigieren durch Ordner oder Alben
- Wahl über Genre wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2012)

*AW: Sony Xperia Ray (ggf. auch Android-Probleme) : MP3 NICHT zufällig wiedergeben? Und: beim Kopieren auf PC Absturz?*

Also in der "richtigen" Reihenfolge sollten die üblichen Player eigentlich draufhaben... also nach Track-Nummer.
Das die MP3s auch entsprechend getaggt sind, davon gehe ich mal aus.
Mein bevorzugter Player ist der MortPlayer. 
Der bietet zwar null bunten Schnickschnack (irgendwelche kunterbunte Wellenformen etc.), dafür ist der aber konfigurierbar bis zum Abwinken. Was aber wieder manchen überfordert.

Nachtrag:
Mortplayer Music (es gibt auch noch Mortplayer Audio Books)


----------



## Iceananas (6. März 2012)

*AW: Sony Xperia Ray (ggf. auch Android-Probleme) : MP3 NICHT zufällig wiedergeben? Und: beim Kopieren auf PC Absturz?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was kann PlayerPro denn alles? Also, was ich gerne hätte:
> 
> - Songs aus Alben in "korrekter" Reihenfolge abspielen
> - Songs aus einem Ordner markieren und dann zufällig abspielen (habe oft auch Ordner mit vielen Songs von versch. Interpreten, die ich zufällig abspielen will)
> ...


 
Kann er alles. PlayerPro ist so ziemlich der beste Player für Android. Dazu ein genialer DSP Pack mit 10(?) Band Equalizer und Vorverstärker.


----------



## Lee (6. März 2012)

*AW: Sony Xperia Ray (ggf. auch Android-Probleme) : MP3 NICHT zufällig wiedergeben? Und: beim Kopieren auf PC Absturz?*

Also um beim Sonyplayer nicht zufällig zu wiedergeben klickst du einfach auf einen Titel im Album. Ab diesem Titel wird dann nach Reihenfolge wiedergeben. Wenn du von Anfang an abspielen willst klickst du einfach auf den ersten Titel. Zufallswiedergabe gibt es ausschließlich, wenn man auf das "Zufällig Wiedergeben" klickt. 
Ärgerlich ist wirklich, dass beim Erstellen von Playlists die Titel einzeln aufgelistet werden. Umgehen kann man das nur, in dem man eine Playlist mit dem Starttitel erstellt und dann die anderen Titel (oder auch Alben) einzeln nacheinander hinzufügt, indem du die Berührung eines Titels/Albums länger hälst und dann "Zur Playlist hinzufügen" auswählst.

Möglicherweise kann man auch über die Sony Software MediaGo bequemer Playlists erstellen. Was jedoch auch geht ist dir eine andere Player App zu laden und dann mit dieser eine Playlist zu erstellen. Die kannst du auch im Sonyplayer abspielen.

Allgemein habe ich eine Menge Player durchprobiert und war mit keinem so richtig zufrieden. Am besten war zwar Poweramp, welcher allerdings etwas kostet und meiner Meinung nach richtig mies aussieht 
PlayerPro habe ich fallen gelassen, weil die Zufallswiedergabe bei dem einfach nur unglaublich schlecht war. Wenn man eine Playlist bei dem zufällig wiedergibt erstellt der nicht eine zufällige Reihenfolge der Titel, sondern wählt nach jedem gespielten Titel erneut zufällig den nächsten aus, d.h. es kann sein, dass du einen Track 3 mal hörst, während andere noch gar nicht dran kamen. 
Schließlich bin ich wieder beim Sonyplayer gelandet. Durch die nette kleine App AnEq Equalizer habe ich mir auch einen manuellen Equalizer besorgen können, welcher für mich der einzige Grund war überhaupt erst einen anderen Player zu suchen. Fehlende Ordnernavigation stört mich am Handy weniger. Da arbeite ich ohnehin eher mit Playlists oder wähle immer nur einzelne Titel aus.

Was das Kopierproblem angeht: Eventuell was bei deinem PC nicht in Ordnung? Neuste Firmware am Handy? Allgemein bereitet der Medien Übertragungsmodus immer mal wieder Probleme bei Sony, probier im Zweifel mal den Dateiübertragungsmodus.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Sony Xperia Ray (ggf. auch Android-Probleme) : MP3 NICHT zufällig wiedergeben? Und: beim Kopieren auf PC Absturz?*

Danke schonmal an alle  Die Optik vom Player ist mir eher egal.





Lee schrieb:


> Also um beim Sonyplayer nicht zufällig zu wiedergeben klickst du einfach auf einen Titel im Album. Ab diesem Titel wird dann nach Reihenfolge wiedergeben. Wenn du von Anfang an abspielen willst klickst du einfach auf den ersten Titel. Zufallswiedergabe gibt es ausschließlich, wenn man auf das "Zufällig Wiedergeben" klickt.


 ah, okay - das wusste ich nicht. Der Player zeigt nämlich die TItelnummer nicht an, und da ich Player gewohnt bin, die alles (bei Bedarf) einblenden, heißen meine MP3 alle nur <songname>.mp3 




> Ärgerlich ist wirklich, dass beim Erstellen von Playlists die Titel einzeln aufgelistet werden. Umgehen kann man das nur, in dem man eine Playlist mit dem Starttitel erstellt und dann die anderen Titel (oder auch Alben) einzeln nacheinander hinzufügt, indem du die Berührung eines Titels/Albums länger hälst und dann "Zur Playlist hinzufügen" auswählst.


 Jo, das hab ich im Laufe des Abends auch gemerkt.





> Fehlende Ordnernavigation stört mich am Handy weniger. Da arbeite ich ohnehin eher mit Playlists oder wähle immer nur einzelne Titel aus.


 ich hab am PC nen guten Player, mit dem ich alle Lieder, die in der Playlist stehen, per Klick einfach in einen anderen Ordner kopieren kann. Daher wäre so eine Funktion nett, bei der ich einen Ordner auswählen kann. 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Playlists-Importen? Bei einigen Player-Apps lese ich, dass die Playliste importieren können, aber wie geht das? Ich mein: wenn bei der Playliste von der Playersoftware des PCs ein Verweis auf zB E:\Medien\MP3\Iris\Blacklight\CloserToReal.mp3 steht, kann ich dann diese Playliste trotzdem am Handy nutzen nutzen? Findet das Smartphone den Song, obwohl er vlt nur in im Ordner SD-Card:\Music\Iris steckt? ^^ 




> Was das Kopierproblem angeht: Eventuell was bei deinem PC nicht in Ordnung? Neuste Firmware am Handy? Allgemein bereitet der Medien Übertragungsmodus immer mal wieder Probleme bei Sony, probier im Zweifel mal den Dateiübertragungsmodus.


 Ich muss das mal checken, wenn ich ein paar neue Daten auf der neuen Karte habe. Am PC ist alles auf dem neuesten Stand, und die Firmware vom Sony ist auch aktuell, zumindest so aktuell wie sie sein kann: ich hab ein Vertragshandy, wäre möglich, dass da ein Update etwas hinterhinkt. Leider kann man bei sony nicht nachsehen, welche Firmware die neueste gibt - alle Links gehen direkt zur PC-Software von Sony, und die sagt dann eben, dass mein Handy auf dem neuesten Stand ist.


----------

